

Newt Gingrich Reviews the Apple Watch - DLay
http://mashable.com/2015/06/19/newt-gingrich-apple-watch/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-tech-link

======
Shivetya
I actually enjoyed reading his review of the watch from the standpoint of a
business traveler. As a few at work have mentioned the battery life is only
good if you are not wholly reliant on the watch itself throughout the day.
Show off days while good for the ego weren't good for the battery.

He is right in that the technology is all so close and acceptance is truly
waiting on the right apps, apps done right, but most importantly battery life

